# Fishing Buggers



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Just wondering what some of your favorite tactics are to fish buggers on a river. I usually like to cast down stream at a 45 degree angle and swing em into holes. I'v heard of guys just letting them go straight downstream with out any cast and then pulling line off the reel to give it a stop and go motion. What do you guys like?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I usually fish them down and accross or straight accross and down. I've never tried straight down but that would be a good way to get them into a tight spot.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I usually use all of those tactics. Usually the most productive for me is fishing straight across and down. Fish will usually take it on the swing at the end of the pool. Do a lot of fishing in Western Maryland and buggers kill em out there.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

My favorite method is doing a wet fly swing as suggested.

A couple of other things to try... when wading down stream (say, to get back to your vehicle), letting them just hang in the current is a great method as well. Also, if you're fishing high water, just walk slowly upstream with about 20 feet of line out and your stuck out over the water. The high water pushes the fish up against the bank and you'll catch far more fish than you would casting. Neither of these methods are the most fun way to catch fish, but strolling trolling (coined by someone on another board) like this is a great way to cover water. You can also do this on still water and pull in some surprising fish (landed multiple nice bass doing this at sunset this year, just walking back to the car -- using nymphs no less!!!)


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

jsalkas said:


> My favorite method is doing a wet fly swing as suggested.
> 
> A couple of other things to try... when wading down stream (say, to get back to your vehicle), letting them just hang in the current is a great method as well. Also, if you're fishing high water, just walk slowly upstream with about 20 feet of line out and your stuck out over the water. The high water pushes the fish up against the bank and you'll catch far more fish than you would casting. Neither of these methods are the most fun way to catch fish, but strolling trolling (coined by someone on another board) like this is a great way to cover water. You can also do this on still water and pull in some surprising fish (landed multiple nice bass doing this at sunset this year, just walking back to the car -- using nymphs no less!!!)



Doesnt walking upstream spook fish that are against the bank since you are in front of the fly?


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Oops... that wasn't too clear. You can either stay completely on shore or walk in very shallow water (remember, this is primarily a high water presentation, so the water is going to be at least discolored, and possible treacherous to wade anyway). Also, because you're extending your 8.5' - 9.0' rod out over the water (I recommend a slight downstream angle, and also keep the tip low for a more direct connection to the fly), you're not walking through the water you're fishing anyway. Add 20 - 30 feet of line for an additional buffer between you and the fish (might not be necessary to have that much, those guys that use those Czech nymphs have almost no line out).

Someone told me the best way to catch fish is to keep your line wet as much as possible, and this is a great way of doing that.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

One method no one mentioned is just dragging them across the bottom. There are a couple of deep riffles that I fish and I will toss the bugger (or craw) straight up into the riffle. I try to keep contact as I wait for it to hit bottom, and then very slowly drag it or hop it back to me. I have also used this method in slower and in still water. I have caught Smallies, Crappie, 'Gills, Catfish, and Carp using this method. Last summer I hooked a 23" and a 31" Carp on a #8 conehead black Bugger. I usually add a good coil of lead to my home-mades. Black, brown, and Olive are good river colors.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

A dead drift with a twitch here and there can also be good if fish are inactive and holding tight to the bottem. Just let it bounce along in the current. All the other methods are all good as well. In slow or still water fishing them like a jig can work as well, just fish right on the bottom and work them slow with a rise and fall or just drag along the bottom with a stop and go motion. Trial and error to get the right presentation but can be deadly under the right conditions. Don't let yourself get stuck in one presentation, if one is not working switch it up before you decide to change flies. Good luck. S


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Which color of Buggers do you think is best in the Chagrin during normal flow say 250 to 300 CFS ?


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

If you have Black, Olive, Brown, and White buggers you should do just fine. I fish them in that order of color. I have been told that Steelies see Blue very well and I have started adding Blue to my tails and they seem to get bit. I want to try a totally blue bugger next time.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

RWEIS, thanks for the information.


----------

